# ile czasu zajmuje wam 'emerge --sync'?

## sir_skiner

bo mi wiecznosc... wlasciwie to nigdy jeszcze tego nie skonczylem - zawsze robie emerge-webrsync... a lacze mam niezle, wyciaga srednio 30-40KB/s, 80 w porywach

----------

## quat

nie wiecej niz 5min. lacze T2 lub T1. ale dopiero jak mi sam mirrorselect wybral. nie wiem czemu te serwery ktore ja wybralem odpowiadaly na rsynca w dziwny sposob i jedynie webrscync dzialal (pomimo ze sa oficjalnymi serwerami gentoo). 

teraz jest znacznie lepiej i jak wspominialem jest to max 5min.

pozdr

----------

## fallow

ogolnie okolo 5-7 minut , za pierwszym razem , po instalacji , albo po wczesniejszym emerge-webrscyn`cu trwa to " wiecznosc " , ale z nastepnymi razami jest ok , jedynie " updating portage cache ... " trwa dlugo . moj sredni speedup to ~30KB/s

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## zytek

modern computer z dyskiem wyciągającym w hdparmie 27mb/s (mało:/), łącze DSL 1mbit, sync po 3 dniach:

Number of files transferred: 1493

wrote 30045 bytes  read 4671900 bytes  75231.12 bytes/sec

total size is 77043463  speedup is 16.39

>>> Updating Portage cache...  ...done!

real    1m58.074s

user    0m34.900s

sys     0m9.135s

no cóż, ten sync był całkiem szybki.. normalnie raczej wolniej bywało..

to chyba dzięki temu, że mój nowy root jest na reiserfs (3.6), bo na xfs sync był zawsze wolniejszy.

na serwerze, z łączem 0.5mbit samo rsyncowanie trwa trochę dłużej, bo łącze przytkane, no i dyski wolne.. i też przez to"updatind portage cache" się bardzo przeciąga..

Number of files transferred: 6066

wrote 121505 bytes  read 11706178 bytes  27347.24 bytes/sec

total size is 77043463  speedup is 6.51

rsync zajął jakieś 5 minut (fakt, że bardziej nieaktualne drzewko)

a updatowanie cachu oraz Performing Global Updates kolejne 15 ;]

----------

## krzysz

ja mam to samo co sir_skiner  :Sad: 

----------

## nelchael

2,3 minuty

----------

## watex

a moze 

emerge sync sprobujcie  a nie emerge --sync ?

bo mi tam bez problemu leci

----------

## kura666

Witam.

"U mnie emerge sync" jako samo update drzewa wykonuje sie jakies 4-5 minut. Nastepnie przechodzi do update portage cache... i trwa to jakies 20-30 minut  :Sad: . Nie wiem co jest, na grupach szukalem i nikt w sumie nie odpowiedzial dlaczego to sie tak dzieje.

Update Portage Cache wysypuje mi mnustwem 'dziwnych komunikatow'... kawalek z nich:

```

has_version() in global scope: sys-libs/cracklib-2.7-r6 

has_version() in global scope: sys-libs/cracklib-2.7-r8 

|pam 

motif 

oggvorbis 

opengl 

ssl 

pam 

motif 

oggvorbis 

opengl 

ssl 

pam 

motif 

oggvorbis 

opengl 

ssl 

pam 

\has_version() in global scope: x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r2 

|ssl 

x86 

ssl 

ssl 

x86 

-oggvorbis 

mad 

oggvorbis 

mad 

\has_version() in global scope: sys-fs/reiserfsprogs-3.6.9 

```

Przeinstalowywalem caly system z 2004.1 na 2004.2 miejac nadzieje, ze bedzie juz okej, ale niestety w dalszym ciagu jest tak samo.

Wiec podsumowujac "emerge sync" zajmuje ponad 30minut.

Pozdrawiam.[/b]

----------

## yemu

real    4m43.550s

user    1m9.922s

sys     0m25.467s

z wlaczonym kde, openoffice, quanta, kmailem i amarokiem  :Smile:  xp2200+, 512MB

pozdro

y

----------

## phranzee

troche ponad minute  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *kura666 wrote:*   

> Update Portage Cache wysypuje mi mnustwem 'dziwnych komunikatow'... kawalek z nich:
> 
> ```
> 
> has_version() in global scope: sys-libs/cracklib-2.7-r6 
> ...

 

komunikaty sa ok - nic czego portage na te chwile nie powinno zrobic. system przeisntalowany niepotrzebnie  :Sad: 

na te chwile portage wypisuje troche debug message'ow, ale sytuacja zmieni sie 'kiedys' - devsi portage'a po prostu uzywaja tego do sprawdzania problemow uzytkownikow  :Wink:  spokojnie - kiedys to wytna  :Smile:  przynajmniej tak obiecywali jakis czas temu....

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## kura666

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> na te chwile portage wypisuje troche debug message'ow, ale sytuacja zmieni sie 'kiedys' - devsi portage'a po prostu uzywaja tego do sprawdzania problemow uzytkownikow  spokojnie - kiedys to wytna  przynajmniej tak obiecywali jakis czas temu....
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

Moze i tak, ale dlaczego ja mam tak samo po przeinstalowaniu Gentoo... a na drugiej maszynie z procesorem INTEL jest wszystko okej i "Update Portage Cache" wykonuje sie zamiast 30minut tylko jakas minutke lub dwie - bez wyrzucania tych debugowych smieci???

Wydaje mi sie, ze nie powinno byc roznicy przy dwoch identycznych instalacjach, ale na roznych sprzetach.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## _troll_

 *kura666 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> na te chwile portage wypisuje troche debug message'ow, ale sytuacja zmieni sie 'kiedys' - devsi portage'a po prostu uzywaja tego do sprawdzania problemow uzytkownikow  spokojnie - kiedys to wytna  przynajmniej tak obiecywali jakis czas temu....
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

Roznice moga byc powodowane z roznych przyczyn - nieodentyczne oprogramowanie (wowczas czesc 'debug'ow' odchodzi), inne flagi procka, inny typ fs na partycji z portage (tak - to moze miec wplyw  :Wink:  ), czy w koncu - inna wersja portage na obu maszynach. Posprawdzaj roznice w tych miejscach.

Ogolnie - update nie powinien sie wykonywac wiecej niz kilka (2-5) minut w zaleznosci od maszyny. Jakiego jajka uzywasz? Jaki masz procek i jakie flagi w /etc/make.conf dla niego ustawiles? Mozesz rzucic tutaj - spojrzymy czy nie ma czegos co nie powinno tam byc.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## sir_skiner

z innej beczki... jaki macie rodzaj lacza? moze to providerzy przykrecili nam kurki na portach porcie od syncowania...

----------

## ai

bo ja wiem ;] 5 moze 6 minut 

lacze neo+ 640/160

p4 3.06 512ram

----------

## grzewho

u mnie trwa to nie więcej niż 5 min. syncuje mniej więcej 3 razy w tygodniu (około 2tys. nowych plików). aha, no i korzystam z SYNC="rsync://rsync2.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

----------

## nelchael

 *grzewho wrote:*   

> u mnie trwa to nie więcej niż 5 min. syncuje mniej więcej 3 razy w tygodniu (około 2tys. nowych plików). aha, no i korzystam z SYNC="rsync://rsync2.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

 

Wazny jest tez fs na /usr/portage (na reiserfs 3.6 emerge sync chodzi mi bardzo szybko (768/512kbit), na ext3 slimaczyl sie niemilosiernie)

----------

## no4b

U mnie jest to migiem, bardzo szybko, niestety upgrading portage tree trwa dobre kilka minut...

----------

## grzewho

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *grzewho wrote:*   u mnie trwa to nie więcej niż 5 min. syncuje mniej więcej 3 razy w tygodniu (około 2tys. nowych plików). aha, no i korzystam z SYNC="rsync://rsync2.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" 
> 
> Wazny jest tez fs na /usr/portage (na reiserfs 3.6 emerge sync chodzi mi bardzo szybko (768/512kbit), na ext3 slimaczyl sie niemilosiernie)

 

rajzerek czwóreczka, ma się rozumieć  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

cóż.. dzis zapuscilem synca po jakiejs tygodniowej przerwie z mulącym netem, to czas wyszedł mi 00:12:23:67 (wg stopera w komórce  :Very Happy:  ), od momentu wcisniecia Enter'a po #emerge sync...

FS na dysku to reiser3 najnowszy,

----------

## phranzee

a nie latwiej

```
time emerge sync
```

?  :Smile: 

----------

## Strus

Poe chciał przetestować stoper w nowej komórce  :Wink: 

Jeśli omnie chodzi to:

real    5m44.168s

user    0m58.482s

sys     0m9.950s

----------

## Poe

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Poe chciał przetestować stoper w nowej komórce 
> 
> 

 

No ba.. moze nie nowa komorka, ale stopera nigdy tam nie uzywalem  :Wink:  po2 jakos nigdy nie wierzylem "time'owi" w Gentoo.. nie wiem czemu.. wiec wolalem zrodlo niezlaezlne  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Mi sam sync za pierwszym razem trwa do 3 godzin, ale potem jak robie cotygodniow synce, to trwa okolo 5-10 minut, updating cache'u trwa okolo 30 sekund.

----------

## no4b

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Mi sam sync za pierwszym razem trwa do 3 godzin, ale potem jak robie cotygodniow synce, to trwa okolo 5-10 minut, updating cache'u trwa okolo 30 sekund.

 

Hehe, no to u mnie syncowane ok 30 sek (pierwsze ok 20 minut), za to upgradeowanie cache to męczarnia ;/

----------

## fallow

u mnie sync leci w ok jak dla mnie (30kb/s) , trwa to ~2minuty bo robie codziennie , ale tak samo jak u no4b`a , updating portage cache ...~3/4/5 minut jak nic ... :Sad: 

btw. czy mi sie zdaje , czy te nowe portage  

```

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.51_rc9  -build -debug (-selinux) 0 kB 

```

 jest wolniejsze...?

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## orli

Wlasnie zaczela sie druga godzina od momentu gdy wpisalem emerge sync  :Smile: 

Ale to przez to ze od dwoch dni, net mi kuleje  :Sad: 

----------

## zytek

To zmień mirror a najlepiej spróbuj 

```

emerge-webrsync

```

powinno być szybsze w takich sytuacjach,

----------

## orli

 *zytek wrote:*   

> To zmień mirror a najlepiej spróbuj 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge-webrsync
> ...

 

Nie no normlanie to trawa jakieś 2 -3 minuty, mój provider zmienia łącze (czy coś) i są małe problemy  :Smile: 

----------

## grzewho

wlasnie instaluje ze stage1 i pierwszy sync zajal mi okolo godziny

----------

